# Three I have owned - Show us your classic minis



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Here are three classic minis I have owned over the years and since sold on 

Paul Smith Blue, Clubman Estate 1275.










Rover Mini Sprite, 1275 Stage 3 Tuned.










Rover Mini Cooper Sportpack, John Cooper Works 90BHP.










Post up some pics I LOVE MINIS. Everyones owned one !

Cheers:wave:


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I've never owned one, nor has anyone in my family.


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

My dad had a Mini Clubman (like the first pic but not an estate and it was beige) when I was about ten. The driver's door lock didn't work so he put a padlock on it. At our cricket club the juniors used to call him Mr Bean 

I'd love to own a classic Mini one day...


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Yip, I have owned one...

When we were dragging it out of it's slumber on my neighbors drive..



















After a quick jet wash and liberal dashings of Megs De-greaser..


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

some awesome cars you have there coopersworks :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

yup, owned one a few years ago, reat cars like wee go karts.

1993 mini cooper Spi.

with the big arches on before i got the wide wheels.









as it was when i got it.









would have another one in a heartbeat :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

scragend said:


> My dad had a Mini Clubman (like the first pic but not an estate and it was beige) when I was about ten. The driver's door lock didn't work so he put a padlock on it. At our cricket club the juniors used to call him Mr Bean
> 
> I'd love to own a classic Mini one day...


Do it, everyone should own one at some point in thier life.

Coopersworks, looks like you've had some crackers there. I really shouldn't do this because every time I look at pics of my old mini it makes me want another one, but here goes.



















Well thats done it, I want one.
Have had another one but before the days of digital cameras and have no photos of it, unfortunately life for that little car didn't end well as it was T-boned by a Transit, right in the drivers door I can tell you that didn't tickle and put me off minis for a while.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

my parents had an old purple mini mayfair for a brief spell when I was really young, probably around about '85 or so. I remember spilling a milkshake in the back side pocket & making it stink!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> my parents had an old purple mini mayfair for a brief spell *when I was really young, probably around about 85 or so*. I remember spilling a milkshake in the back side pocket & making it stink!


How old are you now then????


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> How old are you now then????


um 31 - born mid '79!

I just had a hard paper round

:thumb:


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the comments and pic's. Keep them coming.

I shall no doubt own another mini at some point in the future.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

My Mini Pickup was done in Paul Smith Blue, with the Lime Green as well :thumb:

Owned 11 Minis so far, would like another but no room for 6 of us.

We looked at Clubman estates but for decent ones with a bar welded in the back for the rear seat belts, worked out more expensive than a decent CVR.


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

I had one ,i needed a 10" wheel to get in to drive the bugger (i'm 6' 1" and built like a brick s***house)and it was a rusty old beast but i loved it ,the most fun i ever had with a car ,no pics though:wall:


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

No pics either.

I've had 2. J plate Cooper in BRG. And a modified city, with not much city left on it 

I've not known anyone that was small and owned a mini, everyone was big. Including a guy I knew who used to race them and he was 6 foot 4, and about 18 stone! He races Metros now.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

first pic of that clubman, beautiful!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine....before I started ripping its front end off and getting rid of its paint for full rebuild.... :lol:










Small pic but you get the idea. 1991 Rover Mini City E 998cc. Rover Cranberry Red paint (VERY rare) and its got 7x13 superlite fully hand polished alloys (not chrome) on it. Project at the moment but after its going to be euro look with smooth boot, bonnet and filler neck. Plus lowered possibly on airbags if I have enough funds left over....:lol:

Some tidy Minis so far!


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Not mine but my brothers before he had to give up driving and get rid of it.
A great car which was a hoot to drive.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

I had a mini cooper sportspack in a pearlicent purple with a role back sun roof. Fantastic car, which I regret selling but with a baby on the way at the time we had to get something more practical. I was such a great car to have and drive. I'll try and dig out some pictures.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ :lol:

I love how you have just stuck that picture up, without any notes or anything... 

It's like, heres my car, this is how it should look!



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

mine and some mates minis

my 1380 track toy and mates 2.0 vauxhall powered mini



















standard mini 35 with sportspack arches and 13x7 wheels









1275 turbo approx 170bhp









a load of us at a once a month local mini meet


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

loving the clubman's

there is a thread on mine in the projects and restoration area


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice little collection there Nick1275, very nice:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

:wave: My wee machine after a recent clean









More pictures in my 'Garage'

Current spec.

MED Phase 3 Head
MED 1:1.5 Roller Rockers
Maniflow Stage 2 exhaust manifold
De-catted
Modified Inlet manifold
Burlen 52mm Throttle Body
K+N Induction Kit
Lowered Gaz shocks all-round
Standard 12" Minilites with Yokohama A539 Tyres
Pagid Grooved brake discs
Greenstuff Pads
Goodridge braided hoses
KAD 4-pot brakes
Focal audio, by Audio Advice (Glasgow)
Cream Cobra interior
Cream dash to match


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^ Is that a private plate, to show how much of a fan you are???



Lovely wee car, btw... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Och, caught! I can't enough of that JLS mob :lol:

Thanks for the complement squire :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I know you are a big fan....

:lol:

You going to Iains next week?

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

you missed the 'ny' :lol:

Aye, going to Iain's for a wee shuftie next week. You?

Thread hijacking in progress :wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ Well, didn't want to be calling you names! 



Yeah, I'm going to try to pop along, so I will see you there, and call you names in person....

:lol:

Anyway, back on topic mini dudes!

:thumb:


----------



## 08micsta (Feb 20, 2008)

Here is mine...

Currently for sale for a Audi Avant 2.6 (Yeah I know) as a cannot stand the Mini any longer.


















































































Mike


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Great thread ! Some lovely minis there.


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Some really nice cars.


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Cracking thread. Will definitely own one of these when I have some cash lying around that isn't going towards the overdraft!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

great minis on here (except the the BMW Half series  which is not a mini in any way shape or form )

my mini. Had it ten years now 









































































when I can be bothered its going to all be change. All the shiney is going and bring on the carbon! It will be carbon crazy with a Vickers engine. God knows when Ill do it though.


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Keep them pic's coming, there must be many more owners on here. Cheers


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Our first wee classic mini (molly) after it was restored
we got a phone call from the people that produced TAGGART (tv series)
they wanted a red classic mini for a 2 hour special, so away molly went
for 5 days of filming:thumb::thumb: and they paid me for it :lol:.
The episode was called *AN EYE FOR AN EYE * 
Restore work being done



























And all finnished


















Then came VOLVIC the volcano red sportspack:thumb:
The day we got him


















A few wee mods wheels lights exhaust ect


















And then a wrap mod:lol: it was sold last year to wee green minis brother-in-law, and it is still TARTAN and driving around Paisley:thumb:



























Then came greeny the Green cooper sportspack
wee bit of resto done on it:thumb:



























Then all pollished up:buffer:



























Not long after I had the work done I swapped this car 
for next classic mini (woodstock the 1969 austin mini countryman)
I will not sell or swap this one :thumb: its a keeper (and has cost me
a small fortune:lol









Different wheels and a hole new interior:thumb: and sound system
JL Audio install into my 1969 mini countryman thread



















Beside the New MINI COUNTRYMAN









I also took the wee car to a show in Bavaria this year and on the way back
I did a lap of the Nurburgring in the wee countryman :doublesho even overtook a Merc ML:lol::lol:


















I also made a wee video of it going round:lol:





When the thread about our old NEW MINIs:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Billy, can you post the clip of the Woody with the tunes going in the car park?

Good to see the full list of cars by the way! :thumb:


----------



## richy555 (Dec 24, 2007)

I used to own a 1978 yellow 1275GT. 
Loved it at the time. Sorry got no pics to post.


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> Billy, can you post the clip of the Woody with the tunes going in the car park?
> 
> Good to see the full list of cars by the way! :thumb:


Here you go Den:thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

seriously awesome!

also, by the way billy, your tartan mini's had it's 15 minutes of fame!






about 2:35 onwards

i was actually looking for dennis' because i mind he was down there, but there you go :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

jason2800 said:


> i was actually looking for dennis' because i mind he was down there, but there you go :lol:


I was jaked somewhere


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> I was jaked somewhere


hahaha, quality!

i've just sent you across a pm mate, cheers.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

I've got a 1990 Racing Green, my first car, awaiting body restoration, and a mini 30, awaiting a rear subframe change for a fresh mot


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Delboy_Trotter said:


> I've got a 1990 Racing Green, my first car, awaiting body restoration, and a mini 30, awaiting a rear subframe change for a fresh mot


Any piccies?


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Love the White on in the first post and the Clubmans 

I got my first Mini when i was 15. I want another Mini something like /\ just as a toy. 

No way id go back to having one as a every day car. My days of scraping ice from the inside of the windows always being cold etc are over lol 

Great cars tho always loved em and always will :thumb:


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

All far too nice. That's it I'm off to buy a mini!!!!


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Any piccies?


I'll have a rummage, think there on my pc rather than the laptop (which im on atm)


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

zimzimmer said:


> All far too nice. That's it I'm off to buy a mini!!!!


Beware they are addictive!!! :lol:


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

This is mine owned it for 4 years now, the photo is a few years old but it still looks the same, well nearly it's got a little bit of rust.

I've done a few mods;

Hi lo's
Gaz adjustables,
Yoko A048 tyres
KAD solid top mounts,
Cobra bucket seats, 
Mountney 12" wheel
RC40 Exhaust.

I keep thinking about getting some more power out of it but it adds to it's charm being the way it is now.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Moar poweeeeer! :lol:

Very tidy IJ there mate. :thumb:


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Delboy_Trotter said:


> I'll have a rummage, think there on my pc rather than the laptop (which im on atm)





Mini 360 said:


> Beware they are addictive!!! :lol:


Definitely, I'm on my 3rd, my dad has owned 3 and my granddad owned 2.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bungleaio said:


> Definitely, I'm on my 3rd, my dad has owned 3 and my granddad owned 2.


Ive got one and getting another for free!  Wont be my last one either.....but the one in my avatar stays! First car and will be my dream Mini once its done! :detailer:


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

oh yeah, i forgot about the 1979 1100 special i had and sold, and the speedster cabrio i had/sold......hmmm think i may have an issue.:lol:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Ahh this is potentially good timing!!

A good mate of mine has decided to part with his Mini after being offered a good deal on his In-Law's 06 Mini Cooper.

If anyone can tell me where's best to sell it, or would be interested it's going up for sale soon so let me know quickly! It's absolutely immaculate and seems cheap to me - PM me if you want any info but it needs to go to a good home where someone will love it!

Rover Mini Cooper (1.3 mpi)

Registered March 1997

Red / White with beige leather seats and walnut dash.

30,430 miles

Tax until 31st July 2011

MOT until 30 Sept 2010

New wings and scuttle panel Sept 2008

New front suspension fitted Sept 2009

New battery May 2010

Sony CD player

Full service history

MOT certificates back to 2004

Owners handbook and wallet

Original Mini brochure

Items to note - airbag does not work and some small rust bubbles at the bottom of the drivers door.

*£3750 ono *


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

If you had been in Scotland, I'd have said the Mini Clan Forum, but hey we can't all be perfect :lol:

Only kidding man :thumb:

Seriously, I'd try an ad in Mini Magazine and Mini World (mag), maybe also have a look on the interweb for local Mini clubs - the ones that come up for sale in ours get snapped up quite quickly. No harm either in maybe a few wee free ads in the local advertiser magazines. Free-ads I think it's called up here.

Good luck with the sale. Looks like a lovely wee machine.

The airbag's on a separate fuse (you probably know that) but it's maybe worth checking. They can look OK to the eye but have actually failed so for the sake of a few pence maybe worth trying a swap anyway.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice one, i shall let him know!!

He's absolutely cherished this car, it would be great to see it go to someone else who will do the same


----------



## jb93 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bit of a thread revival but hey ho... 

My Thirty LE :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

^ Love it :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I drove minis both during my RAF service and also with HM Customs - I just can't see the attraction myself, but there was something worse, the Metro.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

My first - Milly 1990 Racing Green Ltd Edition









My 2nd - Daisy 1996 Equinox Ltd Edition










Before Milly was sold









Daisy at her new home 









I was nearly born in my Mum's OEW so I think it was only natural I'd have one at some point.

I'll be getting another in the future


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

I wish I had the balls to buy one of these.


----------



## jb93 (Apr 5, 2012)

Aucky said:


> I wish I had the balls to buy one of these.


Get one!!!! But get a good one, or they just become a money pit :thumb:

It's best to spend that extra bit at first, as it will save you money in the long run.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

^ Spot on :thumb:
If you get one with minimal rust (they'll all have _some_) a good shell, floors and subframes (especially rear), there's no reason at all why it wouldn't/couldn't last you years. Good maintenance is the key. Parts cost buttons and are easily available with the exception of some very late Mini parts and some very early Mini parts... anywhere in between is no problem. :thumb:
While they're a pain in the **** at times, there's simply no driving experience like it in modern cars. Every single journey puts a smile on your face.


----------



## jb93 (Apr 5, 2012)

I love my mini :argie:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Same here 


Spreadin the love man :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> ^ Spot on :thumb:
> If you get one with minimal rust (they'll all have _some_) a good shell, floors and subframes (especially rear), there's no reason at all why it wouldn't/couldn't last you years. Good maintenance is the key. Parts cost buttons and are easily available with the exception of some very late Mini parts and some very early Mini parts... anywhere in between is no problem. :thumb:
> While they're a pain in the **** at times, there's simply no driving experience like it in modern cars. Every single journey puts a smile on your face.


This man knows what he is talking about, they can be a pain in the backside at times but they bring a smile like no other car, some people just don't get the attraction but to a mini nut a drive out is pure pleasure. I want another one at some point in the future and while part of me thinks I'd like one as a weekend toy I'm affraid it just wouldn't work because I'd be wanting to use it every day.

Happiness is mini shaped


----------



## Tom125 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here's mine:
Cooper 1275


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=261825

Not mine. Doing it for a friend


----------



## xedbot (Sep 20, 2011)

My old 1275 Mayfair:










Turned this one:










Into this:










And drove it from Hyde Park, London to Ulaanbaatar in Mongolia! (including optional roof mounted seat)


----------

